# line break in a DAX Pivot concatenation



## Dannis (Apr 11, 2020)

In a pivot i use the folowing DAX formula to get the Texts in the Pivit instead of a calulation.
This works fine 

=CONCATENATEX(Table_DD,[Name],";" ) 

Output:
Dannis;Marjolijn

Now i would like the delimeter to be a line break so i tried UNICHAR(10) 

=CONCATENATEX(Table_DD,[Name],UNICHAR(10))       This formula is invalid
=CONCATENATEX(Table_DD,[Name],CHAR(10))              This formula is invalid

Does anyone know what the correct formula is in Pivot Dax to get the line break

Output should be:
Dannis
Marjolijn

Hope you can Help

Kr
Dannis


----------



## sandy666 (Apr 11, 2020)

Press the SHIFT and ENTER keys on the keyboard simultaneously to insert a line break in your DAX code when you are working in the Power BI DAX formula bar then you can try Ctrl+J

but I don't see any logical reason to do this in Data Model tables


----------



## Dannis (Apr 11, 2020)

sandy666 said:


> Press the SHIFT and ENTER keys on the keyboard simultaneously to insert a line break in your DAX code when you are working in the Power BI DAX formula bar then you can try Ctrl+J
> 
> but I don't see any logical reason to do this in Data Model tables


Hi THX but the SHIFT and ENTER gives a linebreak in the lines of code but not in the outpout.


----------



## sandy666 (Apr 11, 2020)

after that Ctrl+J ?
or
=CONCATENATEX(Table_DD,[Name],
"

" )


----------



## Dannis (Apr 11, 2020)

sandy666 said:


> after that Ctrl+J ?
> or
> =CONCATENATEX(Table_DD,[Name],
> "
> ...


Great that works THX!


----------



## sandy666 (Apr 11, 2020)

You are welcome


----------

